# Epson printer not detected



## riahun (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi all nice and helpful people

Have never had this problem before, after having my computer fixed, I can't install my usual printer driver. I plug the printer in, turn it on, it won't detect it at all. Done it about 5 times tried everything and won't get anywhere with it. 

Last week everything was fine, no idea what's changed. Tried to download the driver from the epson site as well, just in case I have a problem with my disc but same old thing, won't detect the plugged in and turned on printer.

If anyone could help, I'd be really grateful.

Regards,


Ria


----------



## godspeeed (Jun 21, 2005)

Go to C:/windows/inf and look for files called oemXX.inf oemXX.pnf.

Open the .inf files one by one and look for the EPSON label in them and when you find one just delete the .inf and .pnf file equivalent. There might be more than one EPSON files in the inf library. 

Then unplug the printer, restart the computer, and the add wizard _should _pop again when you replug the printer.

Hope this helps.


----------



## riahun (Jul 18, 2009)

Thanks a lot for the help but managed to solve it already. The port was turned off in my Bios for whatever reason so turned it back on and everything was working fine straight away.


----------

